# Will Ford 70# weights fit on 3930 bracket?



## Walter P (May 29, 2018)

I own a late model 3930 with no front weight bracket. Factory part number for this piece is E0NN3N241AA29B. No longer in production according to my Ford/NH dealer. I have located this bracket aftermarket. I also own 6 Ford C7NN-3A370-B 70 pound weights. My question is this.......how do I determine if those Ford weights will fit that bracket. 3930 parts diagram doesn't show 70 pound weights, only 48 and 88 pounders.

I'm thinking they won't fit and I will have to have something made.....or go another direction. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Contact Lonestar Weights and determine the weight design. http://www.lonestarweights.com

They can set you up with compatible brackets too.


----------

